# I think my budgie is injured. I need help!



## CharleyMD (Sep 13, 2021)

I’ve noticed an hour ago these red streaks on my 7 month old budgie. It appears to be blood. He is still flying around, but he’s standing on one leg a lot. Could somebody please give me an idea of what this could be and what I should do. He’s a menace to try and get hold of too so I cannot grab him to really look at him and I don’t want to do that in case he is hurt.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It looks like he may have broken a nail if I am seeing the picture correctly, right foot inner front toe. All his nails are way too long and need to be trimmed. I would put him in his cage and let him rest.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody. Your budgie (name?) has a broken nail on the right foot.
Putting him in his cage for awhile to rest is excellent advice.

His nails need to be trimmed. You must be VERY careful not to cut the vein (quick) in the nail.
If you are inexperienced at this, get a vet technician to show you how to do it the first time.
With a tiny budgie, you can simply use human fingernail clippers on the toenails.

If the bleeding has stopped, that's great.

Anytime your budgie is bleeding, it is important to stop the blood flow right away.
You should have a Budgie First Aid Kit which contains a styptic pencil or styptic powder.
In a pinch, corn starch or flour can be used.

Nail Trimming*
*Birdie First Aid Kit*

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

FaeryBee and Cody have given you excellent advice and I agree completely. I hope you’re able to get the nail clipped soon!

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, included above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Best wishes for your budgie! 

Cheers! 👋


----------

